# Steuerung eines Lüftermotor (Kondensatormotor) per SPS



## Thielemann (10 Mai 2019)

Moin miteinander,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem : 
 Ich möchte einen 230V Lüftermotor (Kondensatormotor) per SPS steuern.
 Ich habe einige Varianten getestet :
  –> Phasenan/abschittssteuerung : Motor läuft unruhig / brummt im unteren Drehzahl-Bereich und somit ungeeignet.

Ich habe allerdings auch positive Entdeckungen gemacht :
 —> Ich habe den Motor an einem Labornetzteil getestet und über die Spannung geregelt. Hierbei ging die Drehzahl dann auch              runter und es lief optimal. (Von 230V runter auf 115V und diese war unser erster richtiger Erfolg)

Ich hatte unter anderem auch mehrere Ideen :
 —> Frequenzumrichter.
 —> Pulspaketsteuerung – ungeeignet


Nun zu meiner Frage : 
 —> Gibt es irgendeine Variante die Spannung Ausgangsseitig zu regeln? Ich dachte unteranderem an eine Art Transformator der per SPS steuerbar ist. Oder eine Art der Leistungselektronik?
 —> Würde dieser Motor mit Frequenzumrichter gehen?
 —> Kennt ihr einen CO2 Sensor da wir als Eingang einen Sensor einbauen wollten der im Raum „schlechte Luft“ erkennt und diesen als Einschalteingang nehmen wollten.

Link zum Motor : https://www.maico-ventilatoren.com/produkte/p/radial-rohrventilatoren-err-g5848/err-20-1-p7009/

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (10 Mai 2019)

Guten Abend.

Zum FU-Einsatz am Kondensatormotor: Es geht, aber nicht jeder FU kann das. Ich persönlich habe keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht (Kondensator abgeschossen durch die PWM, FU in Kurzschluß gegangen sofort nach Start). Ich meine aber, daß es mehrere Hersteller (Invertek, Kimo, früher auch Berges-FU) gibt, die diesen Einsatzfall über eine spezielle Applikationssoftware beherrschen. Ich würde empfehlen, das VOR dem Kauf vom Hersteller bestätigen zu lassen.
Zum Sensor kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Mal interessehalber: Bringt denn der Einsatz am Labornetzteil die offenbar angedachte Energieeinsparung beim Runterregeln? Geht auch der Motorstrom runter?
Viel Erfolg.
Mathias


----------



## SPS-Pascal (11 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Wäre es keine Option den Kondensator einfach abzuklemmen und den Lüfter 3 Phasig zu betreiben? Dann kannst du auch ohne Probleme einen FU verwenden. Lt. Dem Schaltbild in deinem  Link sollte dass möglich sein.

Beste Grüsse Pascal


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2019)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wäre es keine Option den Kondensator einfach abzuklemmen und den Lüfter 3 Phasig zu betreiben? Dann kannst du auch ohne Probleme einen FU verwenden. Lt. Dem Schaltbild in deinem  Link sollte dass möglich sein.
> 
> Beste Grüsse Pascal



Nur weil der Motor 3 Anschlüsse hat, heißt das nicht, dass es ein Drehstrommotor ist. 
Aber einen Blick ist es auf jedenfall mal Wert.
Kondensator raus und Wicklungen durchmessen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2019)

Hier sind die Möglichkeiten zur Drehzahlsteuerung vom Hersteller beschrieben: MAICO - Allgemeine Technische Informationen. Demnach würde es mit Phasenanschnitt oder über einen Stufentrafo funktionieren. Zum Schalten der Stufen wären je Stufe ein kleines Leistungsschütz fällig. Maico bietet aber auch Lüfter an, welche über einen FU gesteuert werden können, zumindest auf Anfrage.

Im Zubehörprogramm gibt es ein Regelsystem mit Raumbediengerät inclusive einer "Multisensorik", leider ohne geeignete SPS-Schnittstelle.

Luftqualitätsfühler gibt es u.a. bei Siemens Building Technologies oder bei S+S Regeltechnik zu entsprechenden Luftqualitätsfühler-Preisen  .


----------



## MSB (12 Mai 2019)

Bei Kondensatormotoren haben wir immer die Teile hier verbaut: (Eine gute Handvoll) 
https://www.peter-electronic.com/de...er-230v-einphasig-versidrive-i-e3s-0-37-1-1kw

Haben eigentlich ausgesprochen problemlos funktioniert. Gibt es auch als IP66 Gerät.

Der Maico Ventilator ist Wärmeklasse F, sollte also möglich sein.


----------



## Thielemann (29 Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten.
Habe allerdings meine eigene Methode verwendet.
Ich habe den Motor nun mit Hilfe der Spannung reguliert


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Oktober 2019)

Thielemann schrieb:


> .. Ich habe den Motor nun mit Hilfe der Spannung reguliert


Wie hast du das denn gemacht


----------

